# Fresh out of the Newbie wrapper.....



## BB TT (Apr 2, 2009)

Like cracking open the door of a new car......Come on in a sniff up all that lovely Newbie smell.

Hi all!

I'm new to the TT forum but always loved the car... even when she sullied my lovely clean licence with 5 points 










Any ways enough of the drool... I'm here because some feckin scrote stole my wing mirror glass and i'll be looking for distrsctions on how to replace it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

yes but they replaced it with a champagne one :roll:

welcome to TTF - sure someone will be along to offer some help and advice

TT looks nice - what's the spec any mods yet or planned?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need is to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------

